# Help 508 "ERROR 310 and 024"



## Wade (Jun 29, 2003)

I’ve had my 508 for about 10 months now with very few problems.
Problems that I did have were usually solved with a hard reset.

This morning it miss a recording saying the hard drive was full.
I know I had a least 15 hours left so I know it was not full.

“ ERROR 310 The had drive is full. The recording in progress has been halted....”

Then I tried to view my PVR events and I get. “ERROR 024 Unable to access this feature at this time: data not available”

I’ve try hard resets and even powering down a few times but this doesn’t seem to be working this time.

Any Ideas on how get the recording working and restore my PVR events?

By the way I can still pause live TV events and back up to view them.

Any help would be appreciated.

Wade Segrest


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Have an extended warranty?  Sounds like a swap-out-for-new-one kinda thing


----------



## Wade (Jun 29, 2003)

I bought this from a local shop. They swapped it out for a new one at no charge.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The reason why the pause feature still worked is that there is a 2 hour buffer per tuner reserved on the hard drive for this feature.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Your Dealer swapped out your receiver because it has a 12 month warranty, now is the time to invest in the $1.99 extended warranty. The next time the hard drive fails it will cost you.


----------



## Wade (Jun 29, 2003)

"Your Dealer swapped out your receiver because it has a 12 month warranty, now is the time to invest in the $1.99 extended warranty. The next time the hard drive fails it will cost you."

Where do I find this $1.99 extended warranty?
I just talk to my dealer and he said neither him or Dish network offer extended warranties.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/warranty/ext_warr/index.shtml


----------



## Wade (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys!

Wade


----------

